# our first rescue, our second Wheaten



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, we are in the process of adopting our first rescue from a wonderful Wheaten Terrier rescue. We've gone through the application process and the background/reference checks. We are just waiting for our home check to be complete and then we can sign the contract  

We've applied for other Wheatens through this rescue, but our applications were too late each time for the specific dog we wanted. Then this little guy showed up, we thought it over for a couple of days and spoke to his foster mom, and then we went ahead and applied for him and the adoption coordinator said she would love for him to come to our home. 

A little of his history: He is roughly a year and a half old (we are going to pick a birthday for him. haha). His "family" got him from someone in Amish country, so we are assuming he came from a puppymill. He has no known health issues or allergies (which are common in Wheatens, especially with poor breeding). Then his family moved, decided they couldn't/didn't want to take him with them, and dumped him in a shelter. 

He was terrified in the shelter, and they kept him in the office but he would just hide the whole time. The shelter contacted the rescue, and they were able to find a nearby foster him and they pulled him out of the shelter. 

He has been with his foster mom for a little while now, and he is doing so so much better. She said he is extremely playful, like a puppy and has tons of energy (just like our little girl). He loves to go for walks, loves car rides, is housebroken, neutered, good in the house, and knows some basic obedience. He, however, is not crate trained and cries in the crate. She has been working on it with him, but says that typically she has just been leaving him loose and he has done well. She has a male and a female Wheaten and he loves them both. 

He is very shy with new people though, and seems to be more timid around men then women. If you have treats, he will run up to you though. His foster mom thinks that he just needs a bit of time to build up trust and then he is much more comfortable, which is understandable given his background. 

Here he is: 









He has a bad haircut right now (I'm sure he probably came in matted so they shaved him) but it will grow back. His name is Ernie, but we are going to change it to Murphy. 

Any advice or recommendations for a first time adopter? 

Also, I have a couple of really dumb questions. For those who went from one dog to two dogs for the first time....how did the sleeping arrangements go if the first dog is used to sleeping in bed with you? If your first dog was allowed to stay loose in the house when you aren't home, how did it go with the second dog at first? Did you crate them at first even if they weren't crate trained initially? Thanks!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... He is precious ... haircut and all! 

I never went from one dog to two dogs ... I started with two dogs at the same time. I am not sure it would be the same. I know when adding rescues to the already given dogs at home ... everybody does everything separately until the rescue is settled in ... and that could be months IME. I never changed the already existing dogs routines so they did not feel like their territory was being invaded.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Abbylynn. I hope he enjoys having us as his new family! We are going to try and keep things as normal and routine for Alannah as possible, so thank you for that advice. I've never had two dogs at once before, so I'm looking forward to seeing how this progresses


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Any advice or recommendations for a first time adopter?
> 
> Also, I have a couple of really dumb questions. For those who went from one dog to two dogs for the first time....how did the sleeping arrangements go if the first dog is used to sleeping in bed with you? If your first dog was allowed to stay loose in the house when you aren't home, how did it go with the second dog at first? Did you crate them at first even if they weren't crate trained initially? Thanks!


he sounds like he has made very good progress in his foster home. Not surprising because shelters are super stressful for even the most bomb proof dogs. Just continue to ease him into new situations and make everything positive (as in, leave a location or a situation if you sense it may go downhill or become overwhelming for him) but after he's adjusted to your home and trusts you, gradually introduce slightly more "scary" situations (new people, noises, locations etc)

I like to keep the new dog separate for the first 1-3 weeks, depends on how long it takes to adjust. They get their own walks and cuddle time and I get to assess their training and temperament while they get to build trust with me. then I have them drag a leash while they are supervised with my dog and see how everyone does.

I crate during the work day and leave loose in a "dog room" (finished porch with minimal furnishings) during the nighttime. Once I introduce the dogs, I will allow both loose in the bedroom at night and put out dog beds for them but allow them in the bed if they both get along and no one gets pushy. If anyone gets pushy, they are separated to either the dog beds or one to a dog bed and one to a couch. If they get really snippy, the newbie goes to the dog room overnight. I do NOT leave dogs alone unsupervised but then again, I tend to have mildly dog aggressive dogs.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Since he's nervous make sure you give him space and patience  I actually let Faxon stay loose at night from the start because she was so scared the first couple nights and after that we just had no issues with it.


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

He's beautiful! I've never had 2 dogs but have an anxiety-riddled shelter dog. Ernie/Murphy will probably do great in a house with another dog. Bea has pretty significant isolation anxiety when we go to work. Can't wait to hear stories/see pix of your 2 pretty Wheatens playing happily


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks for your advice and kind words everyone  

I can't wait to post more pictures of him when he gets to come home (which appears to be this coming weekend!!)


----------

